# First Time



## michaelpohl (May 18, 2015)

Since I'll be giving away my T3i soon, I figured I'd take about 15 minutes to try some product photography. I took a white poster board and taped it to my window outside, and then to a table and had the whole setup in the shade. no flashes or extra lighting whatsoever. CC? Thanks!




IMG_3223 by Michael Pohl, on Flickr




IMG_3222 by Michael Pohl, on Flickr




IMG_3230 by Michael Pohl, on Flickr


----------



## fjrabon (May 18, 2015)

White balance seems a little blue and your probably need a bit more depth of field (and therefore more light).


----------



## snowbear (May 18, 2015)

Nice, seamless background and base.  I'm seeing a lot of blue fringing and #2 looks soft - maybe go to a smaller aperture.
I like to use a couple of portable lamps for this kind of shots - just make sure the bulbs are the same.


----------

